# headers ?



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Will headers by Stainless works long tubes hook up to stock exhaust .

I know this is a noob Question


i just want long tube headers and valve springs cause i still have that 75,000 mile warranty and only have 49,000 on my goat

Also what are good valvesprings to get on a stock engine to wake it up a little

or is it worth it yet .


----------



## SloTymer (Sep 16, 2005)

Empaler said:


> Will headers by Stainless works long tubes hook up to stock exhaust .
> 
> I know this is a noob Question
> 
> ...


Get your headers from SLP, they're better and fit perfect. You don't need new valve springs unless you have a racing cam or are having problems with valve floating, and I doubt that you are floating the valves.


----------



## Church (Jun 5, 2007)

^^^+1. I plan on getting some SLP. 



Then a maggie.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

thank you i will go with slp then 

Now i have to find a dealer speed shop in chicago that will not railroad me


----------



## Route 66 (May 30, 2005)

SLP's are ok, but you get what you pay for. 
Stick with your first choice.....Stainless Works. They will bolt right up to the stock system as well as any headers. Just be sure to get mid pipes (catted or non catted).


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

Sorry, this is kinda off topic, but on an 06 M6, if I got headers and a CAI..would I need a tune? Is it generally recommended after installation of headers? Thanks for any input...


----------



## PEARL JAM (Sep 6, 2005)

Monaro6MT said:


> Sorry, this is kinda off topic, but on an 06 M6, if I got headers and a CAI..would I need a tune? Is it generally recommended after installation of headers? Thanks for any input...


You won't need a tune, but with those bolt ons, a tune would benifit you greatly. I ran my car for over a year with LT's and CAI with no tune. Was fine.


----------



## Empaler (Dec 24, 2004)

Got off the phone with a speed shop 

they said Dynoyune, Kooks longtubes, kooks midpipe, Slp loudmouth. new spark plugs also better wires install and all $2811.00 

is that a good deal or can some one around chicago beat that price


----------



## mtjoy (May 3, 2007)

That doesn't sound too bad. That's about $1800 or so for the parts and probably $500 for the tune, $500 for the install.


----------



## EvIl-gOaT (Sep 21, 2007)

*ftw*

kooks lt headers and offroad x pipe ftw.....


----------



## Monaro6MT (Jul 17, 2007)

But the SLP headers only come in 1 3/4"...Is that a desired size? From what I've heard the 1 7/8" headers are better for the LS2...is this true?


----------



## GM4life (Mar 18, 2007)

Monaro6MT said:


> But the SLP headers only come in 1 3/4"...Is that a desired size? From what I've heard the 1 7/8" headers are better for the LS2...is this true?


Theres lots of opinions on this subject some people says bigger is better. I disagree with that because why would companys offer differant sizes. Also I have a engine building book that explanes that if you follow the bigger is better syndrome your exhaust will loose velocity and scavenging. Go with the size that best sutes your needs.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

you have to move a lot of air to need the bigger ones. the idea is if you go too big you lose exhaust gas velocity and thus the scavenging. think of the cooled down, slower moving gas as a banana in the tail pipe down stream of the next pulse of gas. for most 2 3/4" pipes are the best


----------



## bondosGTO (Sep 5, 2007)

problem with big headers is you lose your torque. 1 3/4, will work for me. along 2 3/4 exhaust pipes. but a bit more of valve over lap and a super charger can change the problem with big tube headers and 3 inch exhaust.


----------

